# 1979 Audi Fox GTI " Rare and hard to find"



## hook2 (Apr 28, 2013)

1979 Audi Fox GTI This car has just came out of storage were it sat for the last 7 years. If you know anything about Audi's you will know the Fox GTI was sold in the US for only two years 78 and 79 this is a very hard to find car. 
Here is some of the pros: 
1983 VW GTI 1.8 liter engine 
5 Speed transmission 
Good engine compression 
Yes, I have the original steering wheel 
Lots of extra parts engine and suspension 
Here is some of the Cons: 
Some rust nothing that cannot be fixed 
Will start up but will not stay running (fuel pressure issue?) 
Interior is in good shape just needs to be cleaned up 
I will post some pictures later today.....


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

So, if you were to sell that "RARE-ish" car........how much is it worth if you don't mind me asking.:thumbup:


----------



## hook2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh Something like $2500.00 or may be a trade...


----------



## euroman1959 (Aug 9, 2002)

*1979 Audi GTi*

can you send more pics of your GTi?

[email protected]

Have relatives in OR that we need to visit


----------



## hook2 (Apr 28, 2013)

*The Audi Fox GTI Has been sold....*

Sorry the Audi Fox has been sold.....


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

Cough http://jalopnik.com/for-1-800-be-crazy-like-a-fox-507570606 

I hope you sold it for more then you were asking because that car is now famous


Nice car!!


----------

